# Blu Ray Player/recorders ??



## aerodude73 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello All,
Curious to see what is out there for the above, Blu Ray Player/Recorders, vice just your basic Blu Ray player. Seeing as Toshiba just announced they too are dropping HD DVD, it looks like Blu Ray is/will be THEE format for Upgraded DVD Viewing. I currently have a combo unit by Samsung, nothing great, just with the VCR/DVD combo to tape some items left over onto DVD, and some HD movies/programs onto DVD (HD NET has some amazing Concerts with crystal clear sound/video). Anyway, in the next couple months probably, i'll be looking to see what Blu Ray has for Player/Recorders and what price ranges they are now in -- hoping of course that they will go down in the near future. Any/all suggestions, ideas, comments are welcome and thanks in advance. 
Steve, RI


----------

